# Question about moving baby pigeons



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I built new nest boxes and installed them in my breeder section of my loft.
2 or 3 days before I got them installed 1 of my pairs laid eggs on the floor.
They have hatched and are now 17 days old. I know I am just days away from her relaying more eggs.
The cock has been in 1 of the new nest boxes. Since he has claimed a box, Can I put the hen and the babies in the box
And lock them all in it. Will they still care for the babies??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Usually the Hen leaves and goes to a new nesting box, while the Cock finishes raising the babies. So if that's the hen in the new box, I would just let her come and go for now, and when the current babies are weaned, the cock will join her. I wouldn't move the babies.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is the cock that is been in the box.
The hen is a straight blue bar and the cock is a blue bar splash.
Since we have added more birds to the compartment and it is at capacity. I was trying to avoid her laying more eggs on the floor


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she leaves the babies to lay more eggs somewhere, then the babies will be alone on the floor. That's not great. The dad will still feed them, but they will be left alone alot. They could be harmed there.

As far as the hen, she will likely go to the box where her mate is to start another nest. If she lays on the floor again, I'd move her to the box with the eggs. She will either sit on them or abandon them. But I wouldn't let her lay on the floor.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

That is why I wanted to put the whole family in the nest box and lock them in with food and water.

My nest boxes are 30" long 16" deep and 15" high.
That should accommodate the whole family until the babies are weaned.

I was worried that they may freak out and stop feeding the babies


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kalkbl said:


> That is why I wanted to put the whole family in the nest box and lock them in with food and water.
> 
> My nest boxes are 30" long 16" deep and 15" high.
> That should accommodate the whole family until the babies are weaned.
> ...


That would probably work. Those are good sized nest boxes. I don't think they would stop feeding them. At about 3 weeks or so, you can start weaning them anyway if you have to. They will hate being locked in with the babies, but I don't think they would stop feeding. If you wanted to, you could let the parents out for exercise, now and then, and then put them back in with the youngsters. That's what I did when I had to confine a pair with babies. I think the out time helped the parents. I'd do it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Bump. Anyone else have a opinion
Was trying to get a general consensus


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> If she leaves the babies to lay more eggs somewhere, then the babies will be alone on the floor. That's not great. The dad will still feed them, but they will be left alone alot. They could be harmed there.
> 
> As far as the hen, she will likely go to the box where her mate is to start another nest. If she lays on the floor again, I'd move her to the box with the eggs. She will either sit on them or abandon them. But I wouldn't let her lay on the floor.


I'm agree with Jay


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I should have updated this sooner but,
I moved them all in and locked them into a box until the Hen laid her first egg from their second round. Then I opened the door so they could come and go as they please. 
It worked perfectly, The first round was 30 days old today and was moved over to the YB section today. Their second round is due to hatch March 1st.

Thanks again everyone, Especially Jay3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so glad it worked for you. Well done! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kalkbl said:


> I should have updated this sooner but,
> I moved them all in and locked them into a box until the Hen laid her first egg from their second round. Then I opened the door so they could come and go as they please.
> It worked perfectly, The first round was 30 days old today and was moved over to the YB section today. Their second round is due to hatch March 1st.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, Especially Jay3


That is good news, sometimes it is hard to get them to make a nest in a box if they already did so on the floor. sounds like you jumped the gun a bit letting the floor eggs hatch before you were done..but seems this info will be great for others in that situation.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I see it as they jumped the gun on me. I was working as fast as I could to get them built. Lol
Well they have taken ownership of the new box And the nest bowl.
So round number two will be a breeze and number 3 should be even better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kalkbl said:


> I see it as they jumped the gun on me. I was working as fast as I could to get them built. Lol
> Well they have taken ownership of the new box And the nest bowl.
> Surround number to will be a breeze and number 3 should be even better.


I would of given fake eggs is what I mean..lol.. and let the next round in the box hatch instead. but you remedied it so all is well, I just never let them hatch on the floor because they can be creatures of habit. you are in good shape now they are in a box.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I get what you're saying now. I'm learning new things all the time.
I have 8 pairs all in boxes now. On their own free will. So hopefully a floor nest is a thing of the past


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have one male who is always trying to come up with a new place to nest. Behind things, under things ect. I have gone in and not been able to find the pair. First time that happened, I thought they must have gotten out or something. After searching some more, I found them between a large wooden box and the wall. He's very imaginative. Once made a nest in a bag of pine needles. I have to keep an eye on that one pair. So good luck with yours. I hope they stick with the box, but you never know. LOL.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

What could be a better nest then a full bag of pine needles. Lol
He is smart


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The hole into the bag was smaller. I tore it open to get some needles. Guess it was Sammy's version of Bed In A Bag. Don't know how he managed to get in from the smaller hole.


----------

